# Sat Morn STV



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's some I grabbed this week on a job.

Tom


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry for the crappy pics with my cell. 

Tom

This one is hard to see but it is 1 1/4 PVC with no exp fittings and runs at least 150' outside. It's like 4-6' of droop and the connector is snapped right off at the disconnect.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Is the duct tape approved for the purpose on those breakers? :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks good to me. :thumbsup:

That's what all of my work looks like. :thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Looks good to me. :thumbsup:
> 
> That's what all of my work looks like. :thumbup:


You should have been a Butcher. :laughing:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I just really liked the all white conductors for the phases and the nuetral....

Tom


----------

